# O&J Performance 240SX Race Car



## O&J Performance (Jan 22, 2008)

Well guy I just started to get my car together.Nothing great or fancy but I think it will do the job.I'm going to try and keep you guys updated as much as I can with this project and let see if I could finish this by the end of the year.It will be tough but I'll try.

Here are some pics hope you like them nothing much but here we go.Let represent the Ka24-T


----------



## O&J Performance (Jan 22, 2008)

Time for some updates nothing pretty but we are making some progress.


----------



## O&J Performance (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ladder are installed know gotta work on the shocks.


----------



## O&J Performance (Jan 22, 2008)

Rear Shocks installed and some other stuff done


----------

